# ***Help shifting 12Hp walking tractor into low range***



## GUMBOOT JOE (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I just bought a 12hp Chinese walking tractor and I cannot shift it from high range into low. Does anyone know how to do this? Thank you Here is a video of what's going on.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like your tractor didn't come with an operators manual. Have you tried changing tp low gear with the tractor shut off?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy GUMBOOT JOE, Welcome to the tractor forum.

Pull the cover off of the gearbox and observe why it won't shift.


----------



## GUMBOOT JOE (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi 


pogobill said:


> Sounds like your tractor didn't come with an operators manual. Have you tried changing tp low gear with the tractor shut off?


Hi Mate,
I came with a manual, but it was a mix of Chinese and English and didn't explain very much. I'll tray shifting it when it's off. Cheers,
Joe


----------



## GUMBOOT JOE (Jul 26, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy GUMBOOT JOE, Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Pull the cover off of the gearbox and observe why it won't shift.


Thanks mate


----------

